# Camping



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Are there any public beaches in the UAE where one can camp out overnight.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You used to be able to camp out on Jebel Ali Beach - near to the J.A. Golf resort and Spa hotel, that was a few years ago, not sure whether you can still do it, although i can't imagine why not. Have a trek down there and suss it out.


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

Is it true that you need a licence to go camping?!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I've never had one, but hey, you never know here...


----------

